
A hacker turned an Amazon Echo into a 'wiretap' - hammock
https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-echo-wiretap-hack/
======
angersock
Wired does everybody a disservice by using openers like this:

 _> Every good paranoiac sees an always-listening device like an Amazon Echo
as a potential spy sitting in plain sight._

Like, no shit, if you have a microphone and a processor connected to the
Internet-- _no matter how securely_ \--you're going to make a wiretap.

This is not an edge-case. Engineers defending their IoT gizmos as "totally not
surveillance apparatus", and then adding sensors to them, please get that
through your heads.

Stop working on this kind of tech. Stop promoting it like it is safe.
Staaaaaahp.

